# 10 HPTecumseh runs only when fuel cap is off



## gbm97 (Dec 19, 2011)

My Yard Machine Model #31AE660H513 equipped with a 10 HPTecumseh engine chokes out after 10 minutes of running.
Accidentally while in the process of fiddling with it I left the fuel cap off and started it.
I discovered that with the fuel cap left off the blower works well with no choking out. 

What is causing this and how to fix?

Suggestions are greatly appreciated!

Poor Gary


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

The vent in the gas cap is plugged. The fuel tank must be vented for fuel to flow to the carburetor. There is usually a small vent hole in the gas cap. It is not unusual for these holes to become clogged or crust over.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Gascap issue*

Gary

The gascap is supposed to have a vent in it. If it's plugged, you build a vaccume in the tank that stops fuel flow eventually. When the vaccume has disipated, you will be able to restart it. When it's having problems getting fuel to the motor then choking is the only option if there's any form of vaccume present.

In your case, just get a new cap and be done with it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

You should be able to blow through the vent hole, I do that routinely to avoid issues.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

One of my best friends just learned the hard was back 3 weeks ago. His single stage snow blower would do the same thing.......run for a few minutes then stall. He took the carburetor apart and rebuilt it. Put it back on and the same stalling problem persisted. He finally figured out that the fuel cap was plugged. He replace the cap and all is well again.


----------



## gbm97 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi guys and thanks for the replies...and video.

Must not be the original cap as there is no vent hole in it, tried blowing in it till I near passed out, no give.
Will try getting another cap'

Wondering tho if I can drill a small small hole in it, seeing that that is my mechanical style.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

In general I don't see why a hole wouldn't work. It is basically the same as removing the cap. On the other hand it might let snow and water in. Also it might let some gas splash out.

What is the worst that could happen? It doesn't work out well and you end up buying a new cap anyway?


----------



## gbm97 (Dec 19, 2011)

ok I drilled 2 small holes side by each and pvc'd a flap to cover and seems a good temp fix till I get to town.
Thanks again.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

gbm97 said:


> ok I drilled 2 small holes side by each and pvc'd a flap to cover and seems a good temp fix till I get to town.
> Thanks again.


That should work just fine. Remember that snow blowers are NOT sucking up dust as we only get them out when there is snow in the ground only. You should be good to go buddy


----------

